# NY (New York City)-Rats for adoption



## raquel (May 13, 2010)

NY (New York City)-Rats for adoption!-
3 albino girls (spayed) 
and 3 albino boys. 
Contact: https://avianandexoticvets.com/ 


My vet says: "I took in 6 rats that were abandoned downtown in the street - 3 boys and 3 girls, all PEWs (pink eyed white rats).
"I spayed the girls and all were treated with revolution (medicine to treat for any ectoparasites if present, lice or mites).
"Free to Good homes!!!!!!!!!" 


Dr. Pilny, The Center for Avian and Exotic Medicine 


Please contact the contact above for all information. Thank you!


----------



## raquel (May 13, 2010)

Adopted.


----------

